# 11/27/12 Nice 8pt



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I had about half a page wrote about this story....dating back a few years ago about gaining the permission and so forth but I didnt want to bore some readers. I am on my second season in this set of woods....my first season I seen 12 different bucks out of one spot....mind you I ground hunt this area. I had the best year ever last year.....'scouting' because I kept on passing up good deer because of the big ones ive seen......season ends and this summer I did some scouting on the backside of this property....One night me and a buddy seen 4 bucks.....three going 130-145" and one easily being near 180".....my mind was racing on plan of attacks for this season.....I hunted early season hard...passed up on some really solid bucks and even passed on this 8 I took.....well I took the week of the rut off and didnt see anything worth while....a few in the 110-120's but nothing I wanted to take..did see a new buck during the rut that ran a ridge top and was an easy 160" but this dude was on a mission! Hunted a few times after the rut and didnt see much at all..was truthfully starting to get quite down about it all...

Monday of gun season came around and I had to work 8:30-8:00....no hunting for this guy.....tuesday came around and My wife was at work and I was at home with my Daughter...she kept on talking about hunting..."she's 4" and how she cant wait til next year to go too the woods with me. I felt like today was the day and why wasnt I in the woods....

The clocked turned 2:00 and I had enough....called my gma and asked if she could watch Anabelle so I could do some sitting....she said yes and I rushed to take a scent free shower and get everything around.....I grab a 12 gauge and search for slugs.....no slugs.....ANYWHERE! I was out and didnt even realize it....rush over to hunters supply....get slugs....drop my daughter off at my gma's and of course she needs me to do a few things while im there lol like any gma. There goes my scent free shower lol. I fly out to the woods and park my truck at 3:18....I rush to put my gear on and spray myself off....3:21 im walking into the woods......I walk down a steep hill and drop into the woods "its a gully style woods" and lose my balance a little at the bottom and catch myself.....i look directly forward when I do and around 80 yards into the woods I see horns laying next to a tree in a thicket....It took me around 45 second to realize its a buck and not limbs...I immediately croutch down and crawl around 80 yards around the deer to his back side....I stand up behind a small tree "only thing around" and he is staring right at me....CRAP! At this point he is maybe 15 yards from me.....I needed to take two steps forward and one too the left to even have a shot when he stands up.....I took one step....i took the second step.....as I was taking my step to the left he stood up.....with no hesitation my gun came up my shot went off and I thought I missed my opportunity....my hands r on my head and im freiken out watching my buck run away.....then the best thing happens....he tries to jump over a lay down and stumbles....he flops around 10 more yards and is down!!!! I throw my hands up in the air and cant believe it....call my buddy before I even go see the deer and he could probably make out about every third word....I couldnt believe it. After I get up to the buck I realize I had actually taken a great quartering away shot that had went right behind his rib up into the pump station destroying his right lung and clipped his heart! He is by far not the biggest out there but he was mature enough, big enough.....and it was late enough in the season for me to take the shot and get ready for Ice fishing season!!! 

I have no clue what he will score until I get off work tonight and me and a few buddies throw the tape on him.....any ideas?? If I would throw a guess i'd say 135"? I really would like to make the BBC but I dont think it'll be big enough to break 140"?


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

congrats man!! nice story and buck!! To me , he looks like he'd score low in the low to mid 130's..pretty tall too... oh yeah...nice shootin too!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Fantastic deer, congrats. I think you&#8217;ll be pleasantly surprised at his score. Just looking at those pics, I think he has a good chance of netting 140&#8221;.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Nice Antlers & Nice Deer


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

i dunno man looks like alot of mass. i think you have a good chance at 140


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Jan 20, 2008)

Congrats!! The mass should get you past the 140 mark!!


----------



## JShort (Sep 16, 2011)

Nice deer! That's one huge 8 point!


----------



## Sasamafras (Oct 13, 2011)

Very nice 8 point high and tall tines.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Well a buddy and I score him last night....I know he has a drying period and so forth and its not official but as of right now he grossed exactly 146" and after deductions he went 141 7/8"...I would be extremely excited if he stays up in the 140's for big buck club but I dont know....I am just excited for the quality that he is!!! 

Thanks for all the compliments guys this is definitely my PR so far!!!:!


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Fantastic !!!


----------

